# Terno secco



## Corsicum

Terno secco / terne sec
Les significations mentionnées par les dictionnaires sont :
_Terne sec. __Trois numéros pris ensemble, en renonçant au gain de l'extrait et de l'ambe, en ne jouant que le terne seul._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/terne
_Terno secco_, la giocata di un terno con esclusione di altre possibilità come l’ambo, e la vincita relativa: _giocare_, _fare un terno. secco_
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/terno/

Je recherche une autre signification, la question est la suivante :
Avez-vous connaissance de l’usage cette expression « _terno secco_ » pour dire que l’on frappe comme une trique ?
Cette expression ou une autre ou il est question du chiffre trois/tre pour dire que les coups tombent ...ou pleuvent comme une trique.
Grazie


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Corsicum  

 J'y ai réfléchi un peu, mais sans rien trouver! Non, selon mon avis, il n'extiste pas cet usage pour "terno secco" 
Bonne Année!


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao, grazie,
Ce doit être un usage spécifique du Corse ?
Pace è salute à tutti


----------



## Anja.Ann

Merci, Corsicum, et Bonne Année à toi!


----------



## matoupaschat

Salut Corsicum,

Moi, c'est encore pire: je n'ai même jamais entendu cet usage de "frapper comme une trique" ou "les coups pleuvent comme une trique". Je connais juste "coups de trique, avoir la trique, sec comme une trique".

Bonne année !


----------

